# New SR9



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I Just added another auto loader to my collection. It's a Ruger SR9, all black stainless. 
I paid $436.00 out the door....


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*range*

AZ Outlaws: Sir; good deal and good gun. 
When you can do a range report:smt023 with pictures:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes by all means let us know what you think of that little jewel. I have that one on my list to look at. I have no 9mm's and this one is priced right. Maybe one in my future. Good luck with yours.:smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruger SR9 Range Report (the first 150 rounds)...

If you've read any of the reviews on the SR9, they're all true. This gun is nothing special. It 
shoots okay and makes decent enough groups (kept it in the red on a T12 target at 7 yards, 
but my wife was having trouble. I guess it was her grip because she had a lot of ejection problems. 
The gun worked fine for me. She's shot all my guns and this is the only one she has had trouble with.

The gun is hard to rack due to a very stiff spring. Likewise for loading the magazines. They do a 
number on your fingers if you don't use the loading tool supplied with the gun. The trigger is a tad 
gritty. Maybe the stiffness and gritty trigger will get better as more rounds go down range. The 1911 
style safety is too small and is placed too far back to allow quick and easy use. 

The best part of the gun is it fits well in my hand and it is light. 

My opinion of the Ruger SR9... it's exactly as what I read in one of the reviews, "it's a 1990's gun and 
is nothing special to get excited about". For the time being, it will rest in the top drawer of my desk 
at home, loaded and ready for personal defense. My Springfield 1911 and Sig 226 will remain my main 
home protection guns. Maybe with the SR9's 17+1 capacity, I'll use it as a trail gun out in the back 
country of Arizona, Colorado and Utah while out four wheeling.

Sorry I couldn't come back with rave reviews for the SR9....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I rented one today and, as a Ruger fan, was prepared to enjoy the experince. 

As you stated, it was a so-so experience. The trigger bothered my finger a bit (currently sporting a cut - but the other guns I shot today didn't bother it), and I seemed to scatter my shots all over the page (8"X8" target at 7 yards).

I did like the feel of the grip and the light weight.

WM


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Interesting...Thanks for the reviews!

-Jeff-


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ruger*

AZ Outlaws: Sir; thanks for the report. 
My research has indicated the trigger will come around at around 400rds. The spring will loose some tension. If you would follow up with a longer owners report.
Again, Thanks


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

I shot the rented gun with Wandering Man and I also had ejection problems. Maybe it needs to be broken in.

3reds


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruger SR9 Range Report (at 300 rounds)...

The gun is starting to loosen up. The trigger was not as gritty at the end of 300 rounds. It is becoming 
easier to rack the slide, but the magazine is still a little hard to load without using the tool.

There were no ejection issues, the problem happened only on the previous trip to the range while my wife 
was shooting. She did not shoot today.

It grouups in the red on a T12 target at 7 yards. Shooting it off the rest I managed 3-4" groups. Most of 
the shots were straight on, just a bit low or high, most likey my shooting. These old eyes are not what they 
used to be. I'm finding it hard to get a good sight picture wearing progressive tri-focals.

I will post up again after the next trip to the range....


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sr9*

AZ Outlaws: Sir; thanks for keeping the posting up. Have you disassembled it and cleaned the trigger group? 
Most of what I have read falls into your reflections.
With more shooting time your eyes should start to familiarize themselves to the sights? I would think.

Thanks for the updating.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Your more than welcome.

No, I don't strip a gun down any farther than what the manufacturer recommends. Maybe after a year or 
so of shooting, I'll have it done by a Smith.

Nope, the eyes are growing old... I don't see any improvements to my vision as I age, unless I get lenses 
made just for shootimg. LOL... then I'd be blind when I looked away from the target and sights.

This growing old is for the birds, especially when your mind still thinks young.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr AZ Outlaw thanks for the running report on your SR9 as I am thinking about getting one. I have only one plastic gun and it's a .40cal. I been wanting to get a 9mm and I think this may be the one. Good luck with yours.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Ruger SR9 Range Report (at 500 rounds)...

My SR9 is finally coming around. I really have nothing new to add other than it is becoming easier to rack as the spring loosens up. As for the mag... I've become so used to using the mag loading tool, that is not an issue.

While the SR9 really offers nothing new compared to other striker fired pistols that have been around, I have have begun to praise it for what it is. I used to own a M&P40, which I think is not a pretty gun at all. I did not like the rough plastic finish. I like the smooth look of the SR9. The frame almost looks and feels like a metal frame.

​
My M&P had issues and would drop it's mag on it's own. Other than the ejection problems my wife had with the SR9, it performs flawlessly for me.

Here is a link to the M&P Forum where I posted on the SR9 a short time ago. I don't think I'll win to many friends over there.

Unless something really goes wrong, the SR9 is a keeper. It sleeps in my wife's night stand (I still use my 1911) and it will see trail duty next week as I lead a group of Jeeps from my Jeep Club through some Arizona back country not far from Phoenix....


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Played with one at the store and I just don't understand why Ruger can't get the Auto pistols right. I'm a fan of their rifles and wheel guns. I almost bought one of the SR9's at a gunshow last month. They were asking 319 for it. I talked myself out of it and I'm glad I did. I just don't get it.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Played with one at the store and I just don't understand why Ruger can't get the Auto pistols right.


You never said what it is you don't like about the SR9....


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sr9*

AZ Outlaws: Sir; your experiences mirror, others that I have followed with the SR9. My favorite gun money taker has ordered for me 3 different times and sold them before I got there. [not a problem] She knows that she'll get me sooner than later.

When the SR9 came out [gun money taker] was surprized that I knew about them. She ordered ?12?-13? and sold them that first weekend.

She called me and had on order ?9? said all she could get; and would see me Sunday; all gone when I got there; they ordered more and again; all gone.

I get a discount [cause I'm her favorite:anim_lol:} and she has promised that my name will be on one soon:smt033

My point; reading of others experiences and range report of up to 12,000rds is encouraging.

If you would continue with your running reports. and Thanks


----------

